# Plywood: Paint and Lacquer



## sakumar9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I make cabintes (wardrobes, desks, side tables etc) using commercial plywood (not water proof). I would like to paint them (oil based or water based). Here is what I am thinking:

1. Sand the surface by 80 grit sandpaper.

2. Apply filler/putty.

3. Sand again by 180

4. One coat of Primer

5. Sanding by 180

6. First coat of oil paint (using spray gun)

7. Sanding by 220

8. Second coat of oil paint

9. Sanding by 320

10. Lacuqer by spray gun.

Reason I want to use lacquer is to give gloss and to make paint more durable. I don't want my paint to be easily scratchable. Am I going the right way?

Regards

Sanjay


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

No, I don' think so. I would never sand plywood with 80 grit paper, the veneer is just too thin for anything that aggressive. I think I would first start with a smooth grain plywood, like a good quality maple. Sand it 150, then prime with Zinsser BIN. Sand that smooth and paint, maybe 2 coats. I think that will give you the gloss you want, I have always used an oil based enamel for the paint, but it's getting harder and harder to find…I'll be trying an waterborne acrylic enamel the next time As for the lacquer, it's loaded with some serious solvents (guessing you refer to NC lacquer) and it's anybody's guess what will happen to the paint if you apply it. Besides a good paint is much more durable/scratch resistant than NC lacquer. The unknown to me is whether the gloss will meet your expectations. All this, of course, is only my opinion. One other thing, if the smooth surface is the key point, try finding some prefinished plywood. The coating on it is incredibly tough and very smooth. With you would only need to put on a coat of dewaxed shellac (to insure adhesion with your paint) and then finish.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

1. Sanding the plywood is not necessary.
2. Apply a sparse coat of flat acrylic wall paint in your color choice with roller or brush. I use Behr Ultra.
3. Knock down the nibs and smooth the surface with 220 drywall sanding screen.
4. Apply one or two more full coats, without sanding unless there's roughness. The final coat should be smooth enough without sanding to top.
5. Top with waterborne poly or spray solvent lacquer. I use Sherwin-Williams CAB acrylic.

See my *Projects* for a couple examples.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

If you put lacquer anything over an enamel paint its going to lift the paint, you can put enamel over lacquer but not the reverse, a definate NO NO .

I am with Clint on this one, also Sherwin Williams has a water base product called Kem Aqua Plus , Its an acrylic , and tough as nails, I have used it alot and no issues, I have also tested it in every way I can think of , it has passed with flying colors . In my opinion, it is better than any Poly I have ever used,.


----------



## lazyoakfarm (Sep 28, 2010)

Prime with ZInsser BIN, top coat with your favorite waterboarn product. I use Sherwin Williams Proclassic.
The Kem Aqua is even better, but I cannot get it in my area. Boo.
Protect your paint with General Finishes High Performance. Its gloss and smooth.

Lacquer over anything else is a bad idea. every time i decided to try it, it just curled the paint under it. If you go Lacquer, use nothing but Lacquer. You will get an automotive finish but hard to touch up.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

lacquer will work over a latex paint, just let it dry well, but not an oil base enamel, been doing it for about 40 years, never an issue


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Just started using Kem aqua myself, real happy with the results so far


----------

